# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > Firmware Enhancements to Marlin >  solenoid as z probe

## Bluexorcist

ok so i found this post http://community.robo3d.com/index.ph...stock-r1.3864/  and im trying to enable this on my rambo board. the problem is that that i need to modifiy a section of the marlin_main.cpp, but that section is not there in the new version of marlin. i tried using the version of marlin that is supplied in the forum and it does work but i want to see if i can use the new version of marlin instead . does anyone know how i can enable a solenoid in marlin?

----------


## Roxy

Solenoid control is much simplified in the new Marlin.   Please try RCBugFix at:   https://github.com/MarlinFirmware/Marlin/tree/RCBugFix

----------

